

Twillip - PHP Twilio Development Tool - jmhobbs
http://www.velvetcache.org/2010/09/16/developing-for-twilio-in-php-introducing-twillip

======
mathgladiator
That's slick. Having dealt with twilio, I know it can be a PITA. During
testing, I would just output buffer the entire thing then dump a copy to
/tmp/twilio

